# Diego Maradona



## God (Sep 29, 2016)

.
It's not a hobby it's my culture.

-SimonMagus


----------



## Jairzinho (Oct 5, 2016)

Watching him you see there is almost no comparison to Messi, and I like Messi.wicked1


----------

